# IntraOperative EMG Monitoring by ENT



## tlperez (Feb 28, 2008)

When doing some ENT surgeries (ie Mastoidectomies, Radical Neck Dissections, Thyroidectomies, Parotidectomies) my physician documents in the surgery note that EMG monitoring was done either by placing needles or endotracheal monitoring. Does the EMG need to be seperately documented with a -26 modifier as he is performing the surgery in the hospital using their equipment? Does anyone have any information or documentation requirements for this type of service? I would appreciate your input.
Thanks, 

Tracy


----------



## sdyches (Feb 28, 2008)

Some ENT surgeries now include the 61795 monitoring-others you can bill seperately w/26 modifier if someone else owns the equipment. I ran across a procedure today that per CCI edits is inclusive to the procedure.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Mar 1, 2008)

TLPerez:

I dont think that are you talking about 61795, that is for the Navigation system that they use for the FESS and that is seperately reportable, as far as the EMG codes for Facial Nerve Monitoring, some are reportable is depends on the Dx and the Carrier. Medicare has an LCD on these codes. I have them and the Office I will try to remember to post them. if i forget shoot me an email cruffing@otodocs.com


----------

